
WWDC 2018: What we expect Apple to announce on June 4 - mpweiher
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/06/wwdc-2018-what-we-expect-apple-to-announce-on-june-4/
======
parvenu74
Long-shot: announcement of macOS on A-series ARM processors. The complication,
unlike the Intel announcement in 2005, is that there's not a bunch of hardware
with A-series CPUs on which developers can test their macOS applications right
away so if they do announce this they are going to have to also announce
hardware. If this is the case my bet would be A11-powered Mac mini and MacBook
Air.

More realistically thouh, I expect emojis: lots of new emojis, and probably AR
emojis at that.

